# A little Jimmyjames walnut



## DKMD (Sep 13, 2013)

Jimmyjames and i worked out a little trade, and I wanted to share a couple shots of something I got from him. I sent Jim a walnut platter a while back, and I received the first box of wood from him... I couldn't wait to rough it out! This is about 7" diameter and just quickly wiped with some walnut oil for the picture. It's covered in Anchorseal now, and I'll probably finish turn it sometime next year when it's fully dry. There's so much figure in this stuff, and I must have taken 20 pictures trying to show it well... It's much prettier in person than anything I was able to capture in a photo.

I didn't take pictures of the packing peanuts, but they were really nice!

Thanks, Jim!
[attachment=30966]


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 13, 2013)

Thats awesome Doc. Love the form. I have some of JJ's walnut and understand what you mean about the figure. Can't wait to see the final product.


----------



## Dane Fuller (Sep 13, 2013)

Thats cool, David.


----------



## rdnkmedic (Sep 13, 2013)

Outstanding as usual, Doc.


----------



## ChrisN (Sep 13, 2013)

Wow, that looks nice! I got some of his walnut too, and I know what you're talking about.


----------



## kazuma78 (Sep 13, 2013)

That looks awesome! Im still trying to talk myself into his PM blanks. They are pretty but I already have too much wood haha Cant wait to see that Hollowform finished!


----------



## jimmyjames (Sep 13, 2013)

Holy crap doc! That's awesome! Good too see you did that piece justice!!


----------



## steve bellinger (Sep 14, 2013)

man that's sharp. I love walnut, but it sure don't like me. Just turning a little knob the other day, tour me up.:cray:


----------



## jimmyjames (Sep 14, 2013)

Man that's nice :)


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 14, 2013)

Nice form and good looking wood!


----------



## jimmyjames (Sep 14, 2013)

NYWoodturner said:


> Thats awesome Doc. Love the form. I have some of JJ's walnut and understand what you mean about the figure. Can't wait to see the final product.



Scott, have you roughed that block of yours yet? Yours came from a different part of the burl, that one you have I would say is the "cream of the crop", I don't think that block had even a hair of an inclusion in it.


----------



## jimmyjames (Sep 14, 2013)

Hey doc, when you rough out hollow forms how thick do you leave them? Like an inch or so? When you finish turn it how thick do you think the walls will be?


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 14, 2013)

jimmyjames said:


> NYWoodturner said:
> 
> 
> > Thats awesome Doc. Love the form. I have some of JJ's walnut and understand what you mean about the figure. Can't wait to see the final product.
> ...



No not yet....We'll see what this week brings.


----------



## Kevin (Sep 14, 2013)

Dave that's a really nice shape. I guess you ar-teests call it _good form_ but whatever you call it, it's a really pretty piece!


----------



## Kevin (Sep 14, 2013)

jimmyjames said:


> Holy crap doc! That's awesome! Good too see you did that piece justice!!





jimmyjames said:


> Man that's nice :)





jimmyjames said:


> Scott, have you roughed that block of yours yet? Yours came from a different part of the burl, that one you have I would say is the "cream of the crop", I don't think that block had even a hair of an inclusion in it.





jimmyjames said:


> Hey doc, when you rough out hollow forms how thick do you leave them? Like an inch or so? When you finish turn it how thick do you think the walls will be?



Jimmy, your enthusiasm is matched only by the caliber of your walnut and quilt.


----------



## DKMD (Sep 14, 2013)

jimmyjames said:


> Hey doc, when you rough out hollow forms how thick do you leave them? Like an inch or so? When you finish turn it how thick do you think the walls will be?



Depends on the wood and the size of the form, but this is probably somewhere around 3/4" thick now... When finished, it'll probably be around 3/16".


----------



## jimmyjames (Sep 14, 2013)

Kevin said:


> jimmyjames said:
> 
> 
> > Holy crap doc! That's awesome! Good too see you did that piece justice!!
> ...



Thanks !  it started feeling lime I was talking to myself after all those posts


----------

